
Coronavirus patients who refuse to self-isolate face murder charges in Italy - alwillis
https://metro.co.uk/2020/03/12/people-coronavirus-italy-refuse-self-isolate-face-murder-charges-12385790/
======
tyingq
The headline misses the nuance that it's risking "attempted murder" if you
don't self isolate, even if nothing comes of it. Surely there's some less
drastic incentive. "Reckless endangerment" maybe?

~~~
alwillis
My guess is that during a pandemic and a state of emergency, the law is
different.

I also think they’re attempting to communicate the seriousness of the
situation.

------
ThePowerOfFuet
>metro.co.uk

I would like to hope that we can find a more-authoritative source than this.

~~~
namibj
The italian original linked in there gives me the same understanding, after
feeding through DeepL.

